# hedgehog isnt eating



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello,
I got a hedgehog 5 days ago. She is 11 months old and appeared to be well cared for and in good health, from what little I could tell, as in - she was clean, moving around, social, no visible issues.
She was fine the first two days. I saw her eat several times and food vanished overnight. I am unsure of water consumption because she rearranged her cage the first two nights and some of the bedding was up against the water bottle so i sure some leaked onto the bedding.
The last couple days she has not eaten at all, or if she has, it was an unnoticeable amount.
She is still happy to be handled and run around if we wake her. yesterday and last night she slept unless i woke her and she did not rearrange her cage as she has done playing each other night.
I am getting concerned. 
I tried offering some wet food today and she hasnt touched it. she did come and smell it, but that is it. 
help please!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You need to start counting out her kibbles to see how much she is actually eating.

How is the temperature? Has anything changed, lighting schedule, something new in the cage or the house? Did you change her food? What kind of food is she eating?

You will need to start syringe feeding her until she starts eating on her own. I use a prescription wet food but a regular wet food put through a sieve to make it thinner will work also. She needs to be eating 24 ml of food a day unless she starts eating on her own. She won't be able to eat all of that in one sitting. If you get 4ml in her feed her again four hours.

You can try offering different foods. I syringe feed one of my girl at the moment because she barely eats. But she does eat her bugs, some wet food and I also feed her Nature's Valley Raw Instinct which she likes as well. She just doesn't eat a lot of food at all which is why I'm syringe feeding her. See what she will eat and encourage that.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html

Here's a good sticky on syringe feeding that helped me a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

its 23* C in the house. it was cooler the last couple days and warmed up again today. I put a heating pad under the cage for now until I can get a proper heating system

I asked the lady I got her from about food and she was feeding her cat and dog food, dry only, and she said she fed her all different varieties. she gave me a tiny baggie with some of the food in it and the kibble seemed huge to me, like 1cm across. I bought some high quality (holistic/grain free/high protein etc) cat food kibble that is a much smaller size and she ate that well the first few days. 
The only thing I changed about her cage was adding a litter box, aside from that it is the same as when I got her. 
I dont have specific lights for her cage. she is in a room with a lot of indirect natural light so I assumed that was sufficient. 
I will read up on syringe feeding.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would try offering her both foods and see if she wants to eat the old food again. It was probably to soon to switch her off of it but whats done is done and it might not even be the problem. How high is the protein in her food? Too much protein can stress the kidneys. 

Do you have a thermometer in her cage? The heating pad is okay in fix. Make sure it's on low and something is between her and the heating pad to avoid her getting burns. 

I'm worried that she is attempting to start hibernating since the temperature drop you mentioned. Check to make sure she is warm. If she is cool, you'll need to warm her up immediately. Placing her against your skin or on a towel wrapped heating pad will help. If she has started to hibernate, a heat set up is now an emergency that you will need to have. She needs the temperature to remain warm and steady for her to recover. 

Natural day light is good as long as she is getting at least 12 hours of sunlight. In the winter time you will need an alternate method of lighting.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

the protein is 35% is that too high??

in the winter is the regular overhead light insufficient?


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

oh crud. i just realized i read the wrong bag. that was the bag of cat food i feed the cats. the one i have for the hedgie that is a smaller kibble is actually 40%. 

I am reading this is too high.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

It is a little high. I'm not sure if that could be causing the problems. The best way to fix it if you can't return the bag is to mix it with one or two lower protein food 28 or 30%. I wouldn't switch her off of it yet though until she starts eating again. I would only offer her new food if she begins eating again. But I'm not sure on that to be honest. I don't know if the high protein would be causing your problems or not. I wouldn't change to much on her yet since she has had quite a change in her life already. 

The overhead light is sufficient. Personally I find a lamp on a timer is easier since I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh and if the kibbles are too big you can always break them up. I feed my hedgehogs a mix and they have some puppy food in there and I just break (cut) the kibble into four pieces.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

She ate last night! Not tons but enough that I'm not panicking! Three poops and urine output too.
Got a lamp for heat but it got too hot too fast, going to try a lower watt bulb and if that isn't stable I'll get a thermostat too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be best to go ahead & get a thermostat anyway. It's safer to have a thermostat making sure the cage stays the same temperature, especially if the temperature of the room might fluctuate if a cold front comes through, weather goes stormy, etc. You mentioned the temperature in the room fluctuating already, and the CHE isn't going to help with that on its own. The heat given off stays the same no matter what. So the cage temperature is still going to fluctuate as the room temp does. You need a thermostat to turn the CHE on & off as needed to keep the cage temp steady.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes thank you. I have done some more reading. I feel quite stupid. I read on this site and others about hedgehog care before getting her but somehow missed the need for the heat/light lamp. 

I will be getting a thermostat soon. Especially given how cold it gets here in the winter!

She is in her new playpen right now having a blast and stopping for snacks 
I'm still not sure if she is eating enough but she is eating and playing!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't feel too bad! There's a ton of misinformation out there, and a lot of it contradicts information from other places, etc. A lot of breeders even tell their customers that extra heat isn't needed. You're catching it now, before she goes into a full hibernation attempt, and that's what's important.  I'm glad she seems to be settling in a bit more and is eating something for you!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

thank you Lilysmommy, that does make me feel better. 

so i have my lighting and heat in place at this point and the thermostat is on the way, ordered it online. 

as for the eating:
i syringe fed her yesterday with success. i had 5 ml in the syringe and im unsure how much went in vs how much she wore but she did eat a lot of it. I was quite surprised with how easy it was though, she didn't really fight me. i mean she was wiggly and i missed a few times, but she wasnt balling up and against me feeding her in this way which surprised me.
She ate 10 pieces of kibble overnight. 
So this is an improvement. 
I am going to go get some baby food today as the cat food i used last night really didnt blend smooth enough. Vet offices are closed today and tomorrow so I will have to wait on the food from there. I am going to get sweet potato and a chicken baby food.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i picked up some baby food this morning and fed her at noon.
5ml of chicken and sweet potato. again she ate it up like a champ, not fighting me. this time my aim was better and she wore less of it. 
after eating she was very active and played in her playpen for about an hour and a half before going to sleep in a pot. 
i am feeling pretty comfortable with the syringe feeding and will give her more this evening.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

gave her another 5 ml tonight. she snuggled with me for a while and i put her in her playpen but she just went back to sleep.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

well Tiggy had a busy night!
I slept in so I just checked on her. I have NEVER seen her wheel this poopy!! She ate 22 pieces of kibble! YAY! HAPPY DANCE!! I also had put some pieces of apple for her and she ate a couple of those.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great news!  I'm glad to hear she's doing better. You've been doing a fantastic job of taking care of her, she's lucky to have found such a good owner. Fingers crossed that she continues to eat well on her own for you.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i fed her 5ml of baby food again early this afternoon, then gave a little bath, then after a snuggle and drying off another 5 ml. 

she seems to like the baby food. im going to put some in her cage tonight when I leave the fresh kibble and see if she eats it.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

she ate 20 pieces of kibble overnight, i cant tell if she ate a little of the baby food or just stepped in it. LOL....


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome, I've been following the thread and glad to hear she's eating now. I hope she keeps it up. Fingered crossed for you and her !


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

So should I just keep going with the baby food to supplement until she eats more and more??
I am back to work tomorrow so won't be able to do a lunch time feed, but I will do it after work, 4-5 pm ish


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I only feed River twice a day now that she is starting to eat the raw and wet food. I still don't like how little she eats so I will continue to feed her twice a day till she decides that kibble is delicious again. 

I think your little one will be fine with a twice a day feeding as long as she continues to supplement her own food by herself.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

33 pieces of kibble last night!! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Another improvement today.
I roused her just a bit ago to syringe feed her and play and snuggle a bit before I need to get to bed and the first thing she did after waking was eat some of the fresh kibble I put out.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

When I put her back in her cage last night she went straight back to her kibble. 
This morning, i counted, she ate 47 pieces


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Woohoo!  Sounds like she's doing great now, good job!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

she ate 28 pieces yesterday. so that is down again. i did feed her 10 ml of baby food as well though. maybe i filled her up on baby food?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Most likely she did fill herself up. Try to feed her a set amount and see how much she eats of the kibble with the set amount. You can also just try leaving the baby food in another bowl in her cage over night and see what she eats.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i have tried a couple times to leave the baby food out but she walks in it, sits in it, spreads it around. i think she may have done some finger painting with it, but she doesnt seem to eat it. 

I have to go exchange my CHE bulb today (need a higher wattage) and will pick up some bugs to try with her too.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

I finally was able to get some worms. She ate two of them this evening and I have also given her 5 ml of sweet potato and chicken baby food.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yay! I'm glad she is eating bugs. I believe that insects are an important part of their diet.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

I am terribly excited and happy that she ate the worms!!

so far other little things I have offered she isnt interested in, like fruit.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

two worms, 5 ml of baby food, and a few bits of kibble while playing this evening


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

update:

Tiggy has consistently been eating two worms and 28-25 pieces of kibble a night. I also have been supplementing 5ml syringe fed baby food (turkey and veggie) each evening. 

Last night she really fought the syringe which she hadnt before. Do you think I can back off the syringe feeding? so far she wont eat the babyfood if i just put it out. 

she did eat a small amount of egg whites last night and she has eaten cat treats (not the most nutritious thing i know, but she isnt used to trying new things and i would like to increase her repertoire) 

so what do you think? can i back off on the syringe??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'd give backing off a try and see how she does. Sounds like she's doing pretty good at eating now.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

so last night when she was out playing and snuggling she had her two worms. 
by the time it got to time to give her fresh food and water for the night i was exhausted and just checked out. 
i didnt count her kibble, i just put a big ol scoop in her bowl. 
wouldnt you know its almost all gone this morning? and i could tell easily that she had drank her water (i cant usually tell).
maybe Tiggy is trying to tell me to calm the heck down and stop worrying so much?!?!?! LOL


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that she's doing better, and I bet you are going to want to continue to monitor her intake for a while, instead of counting the individual pieces of kibble, weigh it. You'll still be able to monitor, and weighing takes far less time to do. Especially when you are exhausted and just want to go to sleep.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes I still intend to monitor it.


----------

